# Did my Shelby have a tank?



## StevieZ (Nov 24, 2013)

I have this Shelby Flying Cloud. I know that the chain guard is wrong. I have not been able to find any Shelby's with a springer like this with a tank. So did this bike ever have a tank on it???


----------



## jpromo (Nov 24, 2013)

This would be the postwar deluxe Shelby circa early 50s. Since it's got a springer, it could have been the fully equipped model with a tank. Are there multiple holes in the front fender for a train light? I think your bike is before CWC took over the manufacturing of the Shelby namesake so I'd say this is 50-51 era. Here's a good reference photo from a member on here:


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 24, 2013)

That's a great referance. Mine does have a lot of wholes in the front fender. For the same light that bike has on it. There was a tank like that on eBay. I was going to buy it. But I was not sure if it was the right one? So I guess now. Does anyone have a tank?


----------



## izee2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Yep,  they did have a tank.   I do have a pic from a 1950 ad of a model 52a that has the same frame as yours and is showing it with a tank. But, most 26" Shelby  models that had the springer had a frame that is slightly different from yours. If you look at the pic from jpromo the tank, although correct for the bike its on, will not fit yours. The frame that sits under the bottom of the tank is curved more. The tank you are looking for is thinner. Those tanks aren't rare they do show from time to time. One just sold on ebay.   http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=161156372857&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123. 

  Shelby also made a springer version with the smaller style tank in their 24" models during the early 50's. Just to be sure... Is that bike a 24" or 26"? 

 I'll try to get the pic of the bike ad posted.


----------



## izee2 (Nov 24, 2013)

*pic*

Here is the pic of the 1950 ad.....




Here is a pic of the 52a frame. You can see the difference in the way the frame curves down. This frame will take the tank shown in jpromos pic.





Enjoy,

Tom


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys. So who has a tank they want to sell me lol???


----------



## vincev (Nov 24, 2013)

heres mine before I put the Shelby decal on the tank


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 24, 2013)

That is a pretty nice looking bike.


----------



## Terry66 (Nov 24, 2013)

I have a tank for sale but mine is for the 52a frame that Tom posted. Too bad because it would look awesome on that black frame


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 25, 2013)

*It should have a tank .... I have a complete one of these ...*



StevieZ said:


> I have this Shelby Flying Cloud. I know that the chain guard is wrong. I have not been able to find any Shelby's with a springer like this with a tank. So did this bike ever have a tank on it???
> 
> View attachment 124453




1950 model 52A - I have this bike in black with red accents & chrome rack - tank & chainguard - complete - unlike the ad - mine didn't have a rear chrome Delta triple-light or holes for one - I rode it last month at the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - I will see if I have a picture of it & post one here ... odd model really with many of the early features ( Shelby frame & safety chain ring - Airflo tank - Airflo rack & Airflo chain guard all in gleaming chrome ) as well as many late features ( the crazy Shelby dual action spring fork - the front chrome Shelby Dieselite - Delta tail light - fender set with the Protect-O-Guard fender braces ) -- a great rider


----------



## StevieZ (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for your help. I will make it to one of the Cyclone Coasters rides before I die lol


----------

